# deer motors



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

I have recieve lots of help and wanted to share. I had a hard time finding my deer motors this year. So I want to share a source I used. ***kindlys.com
They were $9.00 a piece plus shipping, they work really well and I bought the larger ones. They come with a arm attached that you simply drill out and put your bolt through. Here's what I did. All credit goes to others on forum and on youtube. Happy haunting.




I also have a leering skeleton
a popper
a stirring ghoul
a flying crank runing off of a mirror ball motor
and still working on my flying crank ghost with sewing machine motor changing design this year. Will post more picks when I get them up.
Again all credit to others for the designs. On and the anchor I use on the motors I just started using this year works great I believe its a post holder for 4x4 decking you can see in the movie. Good luck all.


----------



## Victor (Sep 4, 2011)

can you direct link to the motor? plz


----------



## carolina haunter (Oct 27, 2010)

I tried the link kindlys.com and it doesn't work? Anyone get to it? Thanks.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

sorry my bad 
http://www.kindys.com/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Or more directly:

http://www.kindys.com/products/decorating-accessories/replacement-parts

Nice seesaw!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's Samara


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

love that, Karen. Great idea! stealing it!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

*thanks*

Thanks I found it on youtube, with Samara its a laundry basket I got it for 1 cent at a dollar store looked like a well to me. Will look close enough in the dark I think steel away, happy haunting


----------

